# Mountain Garden, July 31



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

I have posted on my garden twice before. Reaching another month end, I decided to post again.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142237/mountain-vegetable-garden-salute-to-kathrynn

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144268/mountain-garden-beginning-of-july

First, through the month we started getting some harvest. July 10, near the last of the snow peas, Strawberries and zucchini.













20130711_1.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






July 12, walking onions and the first harvest of Norland potatoes.













20130712_4.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






July 20, I harvested the first of our garlic, Italian softneck, and our first bush beans.













20130729_1.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013


















20130729_2.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






Just today I harvested Zucchini and Patty Pan squash.













20130731_2.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






I also harvested my Music and Yugoslavian Garlic.













20130731_34.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






The garden itself continues to chug along. The flower bed I rotate through my vegetable garden continues to do well.













20130731_6.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






The tomatoes are sizing up some good fruit but will be awhile before it colours up. Here is the Stupice.













20130731_7.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






The Manitobas













20130731_24.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






The Ultra Girls.













20130731_25.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






Of course, the cherry tomatoes have been producing for a couple weeks. Here is my Sweet Gold.













20130731_33.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






We have had one feed off the bush beans and more are coming.













20130731_8.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013


















20130731_32.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






We have harvested about 1/3 of our potatoes.













20130731_10.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






And just over 1/2 our garlic.













20130731_11.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






Strawberries continue.













20130731_12.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






The lettuce on the left is about to bolt but succession planting has left us a nice harvest on the right.













20130731_14.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






More green onnions from our third planting.













20130731_15.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






Several planting of carrots are coming and we have pulled the pea plants that are finished.













20130731_16.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






We are finally starting to get some peppers forming.













20130731_17.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






We've only had one cucumber from the bush cucumbers and it was bitter. We have had 2 weeks of hot drought and the future ones should be better with more water and cooler weather.













20130731_20.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






The pole beans are just starting to blossom.













20130731_27.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013


















20130731_28.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






We are getting more and more zucchini,













20130731_29.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






and patty pan squash.













20130731_30.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013






Soon it will be salsa and relish! I love this time of year. There are great eats in the garden.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jul 31, 2013)

Disco

It looks good. Wish my garden was doing great. It's doing fair. Putting up lots of mators.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Disco
> 
> It looks good. Wish my garden was doing great. It's doing fair. Putting up lots of mators.
> 
> ...


Well, I am not likely to be storing any tomatoes for awhile.

David.


----------



## seenred (Jul 31, 2013)

Everything looks good, Disco!  Beautiful garden!

Red


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Everything looks good, Disco! Beautiful garden!
> 
> Red


Thanks, Red. I love fresh veggies.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2013)

Disco, afternoon....Good looking beans...   Who's name is on the package and what variety are they ??  

Every bean we have bought in the last three years has turned out a "flat" bean..  can't find a round bean to

save my butt......   

Dave













20130731_8.JPG



__ disco
__ Jul 31, 2013


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Disco, afternoon....Good looking beans...   Who's name is on the package and what variety are they ??
> 
> Every bean we have bought in the last three years has turned out a "flat" bean..  can't find a round bean to
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave.

We grow 4 different varieties of beans. We grow 3 bush beans.

Royal Burgundy (a purple bean but it goes green when you cook it, the missus likes the colour in the garden) from Vesey's Seeds
Gold Rush (a yellow bean) from Vesey's Seeds
Provider (a green bean) from Vesey's Seeds
We grow one pole bean, Blue Lake Pole from West Coast Seeds.

We really like the flavour of the bush beans but they don't grow as big as the pole beans.

This is the first year we have grown the Blue Lake Pole beans. Up to this year, we used seeds that were given to us years ago by an Italian fellow in Vancouver. They grew really nice flat beans but they were marginal in our climate so we are trying the Blue Lake Pole. They seem hardy enough but we haven't tried them for taste yet. I will let you know when we do.

You might have a problem ordering from these companies as they are Canadian and I don't know the rules for importing seeds to the US. I know it can be a hassle ordering seeds from the US here.

Good luck finding what you're looking for!

Disco.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2013)

Disco, evening....   The blue lakes were our favorite for years.....  probably 20+ but the last 3, they have matured in a flat, bitter tasting bean....  tried 4 varieties, all the same.... flat, bitter, YUCK!!!  Those bush beans look like the "blue lake of old days".......   Plump, round, perfect for canning and pickling.....  I'm looking up Vesey's now.....    \

Hey, while I'm here, are you pole bean "Blue Lake's" flat or plump and round...


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Disco, evening....   The blue lakes were our favorite for years.....  probably 20+ but the last 3, they have matured in a flat, bitter tasting bean....  tried 4 varieties, all the same.... flat, bitter, YUCK!!!  Those bush beans look like the "blue lake of old days".......   Plump, round, perfect for canning and pickling.....  I'm looking up Vesey's now.....    \
> 
> Hey, while I'm here, are you pole bean "Blue Lake's" flat or plump and round...


Sorry, Dave, I don't know. We only have buds on it so far and haven't tried them before. I'm hoping they are round. The flat ones we did for years were good but I am in the mood for a change. 

Vesey's doesn't have a large selection but I have always trusted their quality.

West Coast Seeds is a well known heritage seed provider up here. You might want to try them for their Blue Lake but I would wait till they produce here and I will let you know.

Do you pickle your beans with hot peppers or straight up?

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jul 31, 2013)

MMMMMMMMMMMM!!! pickled hot beans
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






David


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

themule69 said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMM!!! pickled hot beans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously you have tried these. I haven't made them but I have a friend who gives them to me. I might have to give them a go this year. A cold beer, some pepperoni, some pickled hot beans and some cheese. Heaven in the summer.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jul 31, 2013)

Then their is the hot pickled okra. A few red peppers to add color and flavor. My wife uses a gallon jar of them for decoration on the counter..

So I have to make emough to make it to the next season.

David


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Then their is the hot pickled okra. A few red peppers to add color and flavor. My wife uses a gallon jar of them for decoration on the counter..
> 
> So I have to make emough to make it to the next season.
> 
> David


Har. I have to admit I have never tried pickled okra. Isn't the texture a little strange?

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 31, 2013)

I am impressed Disco, I always wondered about gardens in the Great North. Looks like you have it figured out, or at least enjoy the learning curve.

In the US we have what are called Master Gradeners, since nearly everything else is the same up there, you should check in on it. I think you'd be a great addition. Long ago they approached my Dad. He enjoyed it. I think you would too. You might look around and see. They are a national organization backed by the local university extension in the US, probably about the same there.

Nice garden man, seriously I hope you look into the Masters program. I hope youse guys have one.


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I am impressed Disco, I always wondered about gardens in the Great North. Looks like you have it figured out, or at least enjoy the learning curve.
> 
> In the US we have what are called Master Gradeners, since nearly everything else is the same up there, you should check in on it. I think you'd be a great addition. Long ago they approached my Dad. He enjoyed it. I think you would too. You might look around and see. They are a national organization backed by the local university extension in the US, probably about the same there.
> 
> Nice garden man, seriously I hope you look into the Masters program. I hope youse guys have one.


Excuse me, Foamheart, it is tough to type while I'm blushing.

We do have a local garden club and we have been on their garden tour a couple of times but that is mostly because of my wife's flower garden. She has good taste in everything except men (fortunately). 

I think I am more of a gourmand who grows vegetables because he loves to eat.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Jul 31, 2013)

Disco said:


> Har. I have to admit I have never tried pickled okra. Isn't the texture a little strange?
> 
> Disco


The texture changes with time. the longer it sits the softer it gets. it also depends on the amount of vinager.

David


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 31, 2013)

I love the garden!!!! I have one cherry tomato starting to turn red but there are many more and loads of blossoms. Container planting for me this year since I only could start small!!! 

You have a very green thumb my friend!!!


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

themule69 said:


> The texture changes with time. the longer it sits the softer it gets. it also depends on the amount of vinager.
> 
> David


I may have to try that! Thanks.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey, Disco...... I am the typical gourmand also.....   It don't have to be perfect but it has to be an experience.....  NO STEAM TABLE BUFFET for this cowboy....   _*Do you pickle your beans with hot peppers or straight up? *_

We mostly can for eating with a slice or 2 of bacon or other smoked meat....  Pickled with garlic etc for cocktail hour is another method......  that's about it..... but really good beans are a delicacy.... no store bought beans for us.......

Dave

_*          *_

_*    *_


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Hey, Disco...... I am the typical gourmand also.....   It don't have to be perfect but it has to be an experience.....  NO STEAM TABLE BUFFET for this cowboy....   _*Do you pickle your beans with hot peppers or straight up? *_
> 
> We mostly can for eating with a slice or 2 of bacon or other smoked meat....  Pickled with garlic etc for cocktail hour is another method......  that's about it..... but really good beans are a delicacy.... no store bought beans for us.......
> 
> ...


Har, Dave! I have seen your posts. You get good fresh food is the best and that the best source is your own garden. For example, how few realize that great garlic isn't bought in the supermarket?

I bow to the master!







Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2013)

_*great garlic isn't bought in the supermarket?*_

Boy, you got that right.....  ever since I moved here and started growing hardneck varieties, the flavors are awesome.....  kinda like the difference in apples......   sweets, crisps, keepers, pie makers, sauce makers, bakers, slicers, and the newest variety I have tasted is JAZZ.....  my neighbor brought me over a few of them to try....... They are the best apple I have eaten....  In the apple journal, or what ever the place was, it was the only fresh eating apple rated a 10 on a scale of 1-10.....   And they are correct on that rating...  In the stores, they are really pricey.....  but, buy one and eat it.....   You will find yourself in a new experience eating an apple......   Same goes for hardneck garlic....  If  you think California early and late is good garlic, try some of the hardneck varieties....   Of course you have to be a garlic lover to make a good comparison, or maybe you WILL become a garlic lover when you try other varieties......


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I love the garden!!!! I have one cherry tomato starting to turn red but there are many more and loads of blossoms. Container planting for me this year since I only could start small!!!
> 
> You have a very green thumb my friend!!!


Thanks, Alesia. I wish I had a green thumb. Maybe I'd get some cucumbers for pickles.

If you are container planting, have you tried a small tomato called Tumbler? I grow it on my deck in a container so I can pick them for a treat. They produce early, with lots of tomatoes and are very compact. I strongly recommend them.

Disco


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> _*great garlic isn't bought in the supermarket?*_
> 
> Boy, you got that right.....  ever since I moved here and started growing hardneck varieties, the flavors are awesome.....  kinda like the difference in apples......   sweets, crisps, keepers, pie makers, sauce makers, bakers, slicers, and the newest variety I have tasted is JAZZ.....  my neighbor brought me over a few of them to try....... They are the best apple I have eaten....  In the apple journal, or what ever the place was, it was the only fresh eating apple rated a 10 on a scale of 1-10.....   And they are correct on that rating...  In the stores, they are really pricey.....  but, buy one and eat it.....   You will find yourself in a new experience eating an apple......   Same goes for hardneck garlic....  If  you think California early and late is good garlic, try some of the hardneck varieties....   Of course you have to be a garlic lover to make a good comparison, or maybe you WILL become a garlic lover when you try other varieties......


Dave, I think we must agree on a lot of food issues. Here in BC, the big apple growing area is the Okanagan. People travel there to get their apples. In the southeast of BC is a city called Creston where it is colder and they grow different varieties of apples. You have to go to local growers to get them and they are so much better. Crisper, with real bite. Sweet with balance.

As for garlic, the local growers were practically put out of business by cheap imports from China. Those imports are chilled on the way over. They are soft, mildly flavoured and sprout early. When I give a friend a bulb of my locally grown garlic, they are amazed at the texture, how easy it is to chop and work with and the distinct flavour. I still haven't convinced most of them that different varieties have different characteristics. However, one friend is coming over this year for a garlic tasting.

First, I am going to saute the 5 varieties I grow and store bought garlic in safflower oil for them to taste each cooked. Then we will try the 6 different garlic types raw. 

He is anxious to start growing garlic and I will set him up with my varieties but hope he tries some different ones on his own.

Fortunately, the local garlic industry is rebounding in BC. In September, I am going to the Hills Garlic Festival in New Denver, BC. There will be several different growers there and I am hoping to get some new varieties but I don't think I will ever match your selection!

Thanks for your posts and for supporting growing good food locally!

Disco


----------

